# Capped Kick Plate at Smooth Door Bottom



## Adrienne (Dec 5, 2019)

We are working on a renovation and the existing doors do not have a 10" bottom rail. Rather than replacing the doors, we are installing kick plates to meet the 10" smooth surface requirement. Per the code though, cavities created by kick plates shall be capped. Has anyone found a solution for this with a paneled door? Especially a 6 panel door?


----------



## RLGA (Dec 5, 2019)

You can add a small angle adhered, welded, or riveted to the top of the plate that returns back towards the glass.

Another option is to just laminate other pieces of glass to flush out the bottom 10 inches on each side, which minimal impact on the appearance of the glass door.


----------



## e hilton (Dec 5, 2019)

Bondo.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 5, 2019)

My painter used all purpose bondo that will require sanding.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 6, 2019)

"Bondo" the mother of all inventions.


----------



## Yikes (Dec 6, 2019)

As an aside: why would the code 'care' about having a cap on the top?  What does the cap accomplish in terms of increasing accessibility?  The only thing I think it would help with is cosmetic: keeping dust and trash out of the void.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2019)

I would offer (hesitantly) it could be a spot for a cane tip to catch.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 7, 2019)

both good points.


----------

